# Opening DOCX file in Vista



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My sister sent me some files with the .docx extension and I have NOT been able to open them. She uses Windows 2007 and I have Vista...my Word won't open the files. What do I do to open these files?

Mon


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe that .docx files are from Word 2007 and 2010. Nothing to do with Windows version. Ask her to resave them as .doc if she can, or PDFs for Acrobat Reader. What version of Word do you have, maybe 2003? I have the same problem with my laptop running Word03.

Peg


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I found this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3
*
Overview*

Users of the Microsoft Office XP and 2003 programs Word, Excel, or PowerPointâ*please install all High-Priority updates from *Microsoft Update *before downloading the Compatibility Pack*.

By installing the Compatibility Pack in addition to Microsoft Office 2000, Office XP, or Office 2003, you will be able to open, edit, and save files using the file formats in newer versions of Word, Excel, and PowerPoint . The Compatibility Pack can also be used in conjunction with the Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003, Excel Viewer 2003, and PowerPoint Viewer 2003 to view files saved in these new formats. For more information about the Compatibility Pack, see 924074.

*Note:* If you use Microsoft Word 2000 or Microsoft Word 2002 to read or write documents containing complex scripts, please see 925451 for information to enable newer versions of Word documents to be displayed correctly in your version of Word.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What PNP said -- it allows your older version of office to open docx


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

And if none of all that works, download and install Open Office. http://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Would it be possible to open the document in Notepad?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> She uses Windows 2007 and I have Vista...my Word won't open the files.


I just noticed the above.
there is no such thing as Windows 2007, there is Windows 7 or MS Office 2007
Which is it?

Do you have MS Office on your computer? if so, what version is it? Office 2003, 2007, 2010, 2013?


----------

